# foxpro spitfire or primos turbo dogg, cant decide.



## jd_86

Hi everyone,

I have been a deer/turkey hunter for a few years and I want to start hunting yotes/fox ect. I have been looking at ecallers and im stuck between the foxpro spitfire and the primos turbo dogg. Both are in my price range but I have never used either caller, or any for that matter, so I just wanted to see who has had experience with either call or both and get some opinions.

The one thing I was concerned with about the turbo dogg was where to get more calls/sounds. I know foxpro has them on there website but I looked on primos's site and couldn't find anything and that is one of the main reasons I was shying away from the turbo dogg. My uncle has a foxpro but his is a high end model and I know he really likes it.

Thanks in advance for helping me out. I really like PT by the way, I always enjoy reading on good clean sites like this one.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum jd_86. I don't have any experience with the turbodog but i like my spitfire just fine. I'd be wanting to hear the turbo dog before buying as some calls sound tinney to me ..like they are coming from a tin can.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT jd_86.


----------



## jd_86

I think im going to go with the spitfire, I see foxpro has refurbished ones with a one year warranty. Is it fairly easy to change the sounds on them?


----------



## youngdon

Download their program to change sounds on the caller you get. I've yet to change my sounds...but i picked sounds that I liked to begin with.


----------



## jd_86

Thank you for all your help


----------



## youngdon

No problem jd... glad to be of service.


----------



## jd_86

One more question...can you put a larger memory card in to have more calls or is the 1gb the biggest card you can put in?


----------



## youngdon

The spitfire only holds 24 sounds....,.but really how many do you need?


----------



## bones44

Welcome to the forum jd_86. Listen to the wise one here. He knows his stuff !


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Tom !!

I really just have a note book with a lot of possible answers in it, that I eeny meeny miney moe out of.....


----------



## bones

I have the fox pro fx 3 it works great


----------



## mesa sky photography

Love the spitfire! Sound quality is great and its so easy to upload sounds to it! One other thing i like is that you can load any mp3 sounds on it too.


----------



## bgfireguy

Ill go with foxpro anyday of the week. Their customer service is bar none among the best out there. And Ive got an FX3 and really you dont use but what maybe 1/2 dozen in a single set Don? So 24 sounds is more than enough


----------



## addisdad

I have the same problem! actually been wantin an ecaller and decided on the foxpro but bass pro did not have it in stock so i looked around today and ordered the turbo dogg earlier today. BUUUUT i get a text from my wife tonight while I'm yote hunting saying how mad she is at me! Apparently she saw on my email that I ordered the turbo dogg. She was mad because she ordered me the spitfire! (sweet huh?) So I'm going to recieve both but really only need one right? gonna take um both out and see which i like best! So hey! Why don't I try um both out and give everyone my opinions and pro's and con's of each! I'll try to have somethin posted by beginning of next week. Thanks!


----------



## bones44

I'll bet good money on who wins out. LOL Good luck and have fun on the research !


----------



## addisdad

Thanks Bones! Cant wait to drop the hammer this weekend..


----------



## addisdad

Okay guys, I'm keepin the Turbo Dogg. all of the info is my own opinion and i know some will disagree but the Turbo Dogg has many advantages over the spitfire.
The things i noticed from the day they both came in. (in order)
1. The TD (turbo Dogg) had a solid and rugged feel and look. The SF (spitfire) looked like something that would break easily.
2. I'm not sure of the waterproofing of either but the TD had seals in the battery compartment of the remote to keep rainwater from getting in. (not that I'd be hunting in the rain LOL)
3. The TD had a nice remote. similar to the higher end foxpros in which more than one sound could be screen at once. the TD had settings that i could change to my fitting such as user controlled volume or expert controlled volume. Also, the remote securely hooked to the speaker. Also, the TD had large buttons as the SF did not. So in colder weather wearing thick gloves, i could easily operate the TD.
4.TD has a nice camo finish as the SF did not.
5. I paid 130 for the TD, and the ol' lady paid 200 for the SF.
6. took the SF huntin first. called in a coyote but although it was too dark to see him through my scope. The moment i turned the TD on while hunting, i noticed it was WAY and i mean WAY louder than the SF. called in a coyote with TD also. To make a comparison, the SF has 5 sound levels. The TD has 100. Number 20 on the TD has the same volume of number 5 on the SF.
7. The TD can hold alot more than that of the SF. although i believe that 24 is plenty.
8. TD comes with all equipment necessary for downloading new sounds to the call as the SF does not. Although, i do like the fact that The SF has an internal card as the TD does not.
9. The TD's sounds are seperated into groups such as deer hunting, elk hunting, predator hunting and more. (even alligator hunting! ?????) so if i wanted to go to a baby cottontail distress from the main menu I'd click Sounds>Predator Hunting>Rabbit Sounds>Baby C.t Distress. Its so easy!
In my opinion the TD was better. (for me). it was cheaper, had a nice camo finish, a better remote (which worked from as far and as good as the SF remote.), way louder, has a swiveling speaker (not that i'd use that feature much) and in my opinion, it had all the bells and whistles of the SF plus many more! Either one you invest in will be a great call. and i intend on using it for other hunting such as deer and crow hunting.. maybe do a lil squirrel hunting with it too lol. Hope this helps you out! I enjoyed every minute of checkin these calls out! they're both high end calls and ya cant go wrong with either!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Easy BUY American---GO Fox PRO------sb


----------



## Antlerz22

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Easy BUY American---GO Fox PRO------sb


 Exactly right and the negligible price difference is worth the foxpro. Well said SB!


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Easy BUY American---GO Fox PRO------sb


I just bought the fox pro decoy and it's made in China.


----------



## addisdad

Dont get me wrong, I love when I buy products made in the USA but if I have to pay $200 for a call that is made from cheap materials and I feel that I'm not getting the most "bang for my buck" then I'm not gonna buy that call.They have to be making one heck of a profit every time someone purchases that call. IMO the materials were generic. I wouldn't buy a gun that was made from cheap materials.. or anything for that matter. I work hard for the money that I earn. I wouldn't buy a rifle and put a cheap scope on it just because it was made in the USA. Because when it comes down to the shot, that don't matter. Just the same, i want a dependable call thats gonna last!


----------



## Antlerz22

hassell said:


> I just bought the fox pro decoy and it's made in China.


 Mmmmm....didnt know that---maybe thats why its called a DECOY!!!! LOL nyuk nyuk


----------



## drooby30

jd_86 said:


> I think im going to go with the spitfire, I see foxpro has refurbished ones with a one year warranty. Is it fairly easy to change the sounds on them?


Where's the link to the refurbished ones? (foxpro)


----------



## DeereGuy

I don't know where you live but if your in the colder climates let us know how that TD does when it gets below 20 degrees.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

DeereGuy, what's up with the 20 degree thing?


----------



## DeereGuy

When I was looking at the TD the lady in customer service told me ir was not recommended to use it at or below 20 degrees.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

What was the reason why? Did you see my post on this at the other topic?

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13738-primos-turbo-dogg-or-foxpro-spitfire/page__view__findpost__p__75581


----------



## DeereGuy

220swift said:


> What was the reason why? Did you see my post on this at the other topic?
> 
> http://www.predatort...dpost__p__75581


The Primos CA never stated why and I didn't ask. If it was just the batteries then all manufactuers would or should be stating the same thing. I had a TD set aside for me at Jay's sporting goods here in Clare Michigan. After talking with the CA I called Jay's back and asked them to take the hold off for me. If you are having good performance with it in colder weather then it looks like I missed out on a good caller for a reasonable price.

I ended up buying a FP Fury and am very happy with it. I never had any cold weather issues with it and I don't need line of sight to have the remote work.


----------



## DeereGuy

I just called Primos CA (1-601-879-9323) again pressed option #3 and spoke with Mia. She told me the same information....recommendated operating temp is between 20 and 120 degress F. She said this was also stated on page 2 of the manual. I asked her is she knew why those temps were chosen and she said she didn't know.....


----------



## 220swift

DeereGuy said:


> I just called Primos CA (1-601-879-9323) again pressed option #3 and spoke with Mia. She told me the same information....recommendated operating temp is between 20 and 120 degress F. She said this was also stated on page 2 of the manual. I asked her is she knew why those temps were chosen and she said she didn't know.....


Sounds to me like their legal department setting liability guide lines. Yes my Alpha Dogg manual states the same thing. Batteries will have a shortened life in excessive cold and excessive heat. Electronics will have a higher failure rate because of heat more so than cold. My only concern in the cold weather is the plastics becoming brittle and breaking. Again, this problem would be more on the Alhpa because of the folding parts. I believe you took their disclaimer to be a problem, a problem that I've not experienced. These are my opinions based on 38 years in electronics repair.
With that said, I'm sure you will be extremely pleased with the Fox Pro as everyone on here is.


----------



## loic

I'll let you know how my fox pro work at the end of the summer. Here in the desert the box will get a beating with the sun and it will pass the 120 degrees

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

If it gets that hot, I'd be chest deep in a pool watching predator videos with a Margarita in my hand, and a big brimmed hat on my head--And I dont even drink!!


----------



## 220swift

+1 on that Antlerz......


----------



## DeereGuy

Antlerz22 said:


> If it gets that hot, I'd be chest deep in a pool watching predator videos with a Margarita in my hand, and a big brimmed hat on my head--And I dont even drink!!


Heck I am in the house when ir hits 80...I just don't take the heat like I use to. I can take 20 below with the wind blowing while I am in the tractor clearing snow....I can dress for that ...









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

DeereGuy said:


> When I was looking at the TD the lady in customer service told me ir was not recommended to use it at or below 20 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 Dang one extreme to the other LOL, you know how you can tell when its 20 degrees below zero? You are the only person in camoflage and hunting, that actually knows that fact; because your FP isnt working.


----------



## Gun runner

Primos offers more sounds on their web site I hope to try the alpha dog out sunday. I will also take the fox pro for a back up We have alot of things to try out Ar in 204 A 17 fireball and a 17 hornet It seems like every year we come up with something different to try Does any one stay with the same gear year after year? I like the mag 10 Thought about mossbergs 835 But I dont hear much about them


----------



## youngdon

I stay with the same but add more...That is the American way.


----------



## 220swift

like YD, stay with the same just add more and more and...............


----------



## RobertB

So far happy with my foxpro.


----------

